# pop charger causing stall?



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

there's a poster on the newbie forum who's having stalling issues with a 2000 maxima with pop chargers:



avatar00 said:


> *Hi Guys,
> 
> I was browsing the site and found this on the 350Z thread
> 
> ...


if anyone can help, please pop (npi) by the newbie forum. thanx


----------

